# Two for the crock pot



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Just on a whim I decided to do some squirrel hunting today. The first one went down as soon as I saw him, he did that "If I dont move, he wont see me thing. The second one I followed from tree to tree for about 20 minutes till he stopped and I dropped him. My neck is still killin me from looking up that long, but I wasnt lettin him get away. Both went down with one shot and were dead before they hit the ground. Gonna be some good eatin tonight!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice! Those little guys will sure keep your shooting skills in tune!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on them little critters !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Good shootin. Ever tried squirrel pot pie? My ex used to make them all the time. Don't ask me for the recipe though. The ex and the recipe are long gone.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a shame. About the recipe I mean


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have had the pot pie, and it sure is good! If I had the time Id make one, but livin the single life, almost everything I cook these days is thrown in a crock pot or a skillet. Suits me just fine though. I just added a new ex to the list last week, I laughed to myself when I thought of the stuff she would have been yelling as I skinned and gutted those squirrels on the kichen table with the Hank williams blaring. Haha!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Yummmm.....I wish we had squirrels to hunt here. I have to travel out of state to hunt 'em.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mighty tasty vittles, they knew me well. I could walk in the woods and all the leaves in the trees would rattle as if the wind was blowing (it wasnt) just all those squirrels shaking the trees they were hiding from me in.HA!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Just on a whim I decided to do some squirrel hunting today. The first one went down as soon as I saw him, he did that "If I dont move, he wont see me thing. The second one I followed from tree to tree for about 20 minutes till he stopped and I dropped him. My neck is still killin me from looking up that long, but I wasnt lettin him get away. Both went down with one shot and were dead before they hit the ground. Gonna be some good eatin tonight!


 YA they probably are good eating if you have a wheelbarrow full of them!!!!!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

hassell said:


> YA they probably are good eating if you have a wheelbarrow full of them!!!!!!


Two good sized squirrels will make a meal for one person, but a wheelbarrow full would make quite a feast!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Two is a good number for one person for sure. I used to par boil them and put em on the grill minus the feet,head and tail. Either that or shred em and make BBQ sandwiches out of them. Great eating !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Yummmm--I'm going to get me some this week-end----thanks for sharing and great shooting----sb


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Went back out to the same spot this morning, there was a light drizzel but I dont mind that after all the summer heat we had. After about 10 minutes I got one after a short chase. And then nothing, not even a bird chirp, it was like the woods went dead. Then the rain picked up and I figured that was it. On my way out the rain stopped and I got the last two less than two minutes apart. Now I had a meal, as the last two were bigger and thicker than the first (the two on the left) I believe I will introduce these three to the deep fryer!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You've got me wanting to go squirrel hunting it opens here in little over a week.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

We dont have any fox squirrels up here so I wouldn't know, just grays and reds, and the reds are to small for eating in my opinion. I do know that cooked right, squirrel is one of the most tastey meats out there.


----------



## nashoba54 (Sep 16, 2012)

Squirrel season has been open in Oklahoma for 4 1/2 months, but I don't hunt them when it's hot. Highs this weekend are suposed to be in the 60's so I will probably shoot some then. BTW - we have Reds all over the state and Greys in the eastern third of the state.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

nashoba54 said:


> Squirrel season has been open in Oklahoma for 4 1/2 months, but I don't hunt them when it's hot. Highs this weekend are suposed to be in the 60's so I will probably shoot some then. BTW - we have Reds all over the state and Greys in the eastern third of the state.


Good Luck! I plan on going out any chance I get. I've been eating them as I get em, but I'm gonna start filling the freezer so I can have a big outdoor squirrel fry for family and friends.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Good Luck! I plan on going out any chance I get. I've been eating them as I get em, but I'm gonna start filling the freezer so I can have a big outdoor squirrel fry for family and friends.


 Is there no game a bit larger for you to hunt and with a bit more meat !!!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

hassell said:


> Is there no game a bit larger for you to hunt and with a bit more meat !!!!


Yeah, there is. But turkey season isn't for two more weeks and deer season doesn't start till November, I work third shift so thats putting a damper on my night time raccoon hunting. Squirrels I can hunt whenever I have the time, it's a good way to sharpen your shooting skills, and a good way to be scouting the woods for sign of other game. Plus its alot of fun and they taste really good! I'm assuming you've never hunted and eaten squirrel, it's a very overlooked game animal, and I recomend that you give it a try. I'm used to gettin alot of guff from other hunters about it but I'd like to see how well they would do trying to get a shot in the vitals on such a small target with no scope or shooting sticks at 30 of 40 yards away up in a tree.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Yeah, there is. But turkey season isn't for two more weeks and deer season doesn't start till November, I work third shift so thats putting a damper on my night time raccoon hunting. Squirrels I can hunt whenever I have the time, it's a good way to sharpen your shooting skills, and a good way to be scouting the woods for sign of other game. Plus its alot of fun and they taste really good! I'm assuming you've never hunted and eaten squirrel, it's a very overlooked game animal, and I recomend that you give it a try. I'm used to gettin alot of guff from other hunters about it but I'd like to see how well they would do trying to get a shot in the vitals on such a small target with no scope or shooting sticks at 30 of 40 yards away up in a tree.


 Ya I hear you, all the squirrels I've gotten was used on the trapline plus hunting them years ago was illegal. There is not much I haven't tried as for wild game and will try anything set in front of me HA !! Just bugging you a bit about the size of the vittles so don't take it to heart. I've cooked up a lot of wild game for people who refused to even consider eating it, But its all in how a person prepares it.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Oh, I didnt take it to heart. I have pretty thick skin when it comes to that. I agree though, people think nothing of eating fast food mystery meat, but when it comes to the real stuff that hasnt been corraled and injected, they are grossed out by the thought of it. I like making pasta sauce with ground game meat, people eat it and like it, then I tell em what they just ate. Most of the time they rethink thier veiw, but some will never eat at my house ever again.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Squirrel,Rabbit,Muskrat are all tasty vittles in my book. The squirrels are mighty fat from all the corn this year ! I've done the same with venison stirfry Hellbilly. My wife's friend used to whine about killing deer and that she would never try it. Her little girl used to come over and eat backstraps with me. Well, mama tried my stir fry not knowing what it was and loved it. I told her and she laughed and asked for another helping ! One convert on the books. LOL


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Squirrel,Rabbit,Muskrat are all tasty vittles in my book. The squirrels are mighty fat from all the corn this year ! I've done the same with venison stirfry Hellbilly. My wife's friend used to whine about killing deer and that she would never try it. Her little girl used to come over and eat backstraps with me. Well, mama tried my stir fry not knowing what it was and loved it. I told her and she laughed and asked for another helping ! One convert on the books. LOL


Thats the way to do it! Its always a good feeling when you can enlighten someone to the fact that its not all beef, chicken, and pork thats for dinner. My best work was getting my friends wife to eat a raccoon roast. She was a total vegetarian at the time, but when she smelled it cooking, and after a few beers, she said she would try it. She did and ate a whole bowl of it after. That was two years ago, since then she has shot 3 turkeys 2 deer and a mess of squirrel. She wont eat any store bought meat, just game meat.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Our AZ squirrel season starts this Friday(tomorrow) so we will be heading to the mountain in the morning. We have Abert squirrels out here and they can get large ( some over 2 lbs.) and some of the shots are in the very top of some 60-70 ft. pines. My buddy has a 17 so those that try to get out of range in the high tree tops are usually out of luck. They are a pretty squirrel with a white tail and large tufted ears. The do eat very well though when you learn how to prepare them to falling off the bone meat!! One squirrel is usually enough for one person unless you pig out like we sometimes do.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Elad said:


> Our AZ squirrel season starts this Friday(tomorrow) so we will be heading to the mountain in the morning. We have Abert squirrels out here and they can get large ( some over 2 lbs.) and some of the shots are in the very top of some 60-70 ft. pines. My buddy has a 17 so those that try to get out of range in the high tree tops are usually out of luck. They are a pretty squirrel with a white tail and large tufted ears. The do eat very well though when you learn how to prepare them to falling off the bone meat!! One squirrel is usually enough for one person unless you pig out like we sometimes do.


Nice! Wish we had those out here. For some reason the bag limit per day is only 5 , but its enough for me to pig out by myself. How are you cooking yours?


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I cook they in a pan and start off browning them lightly then turn down the heat to a low temp. You have to cook them very slow for 3-4 hrs. I use oil/little salt and Pepper Medley ( comes in a hand grinder in the spices) cook covered. The meat will start to fall off the bone when you move them around.........it's time to EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Ok bones and hellbilly, how do you guts prepare muskrat and raccoons? I've got plenty of both so give me a recipe!!......does size matter???


 Ya gotta ask the sheilas that


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Ya gotta ask the sheilas that


Ive had muskrat, but never cooked it myself. I have cooked plenty of raccoon though. I soak the whole thing in a salt bath overnight, pat it dry with some paper towels, and use a meat rub made of salt, pepper, cajun seasoning, and brown sugar. Get it all over the entire raccoon and put it in a roasting pan with the back covered with strips of bacon. Then cook it at 325 till the internal temp is about 155. I usually baste it with the drippings of bacon fat and some Jim Beam Black. Just take it easy drinkin the whisky while you cook, or you could fall asleep in a recliner watching Jeremiah Johnson while it burns.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never cooked either. My Dad's friend used to cook muskrat all the time. Haven't had it in about 8 years. He passed and I also quit going to the local VFW that served it as we had moved. Never had raccoon. Good on you Hellbilly for turning one from the dark side....


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

These are some of the younger squirrels we got and there are some much larger.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

sorry about the extra pic's. Just learning how to post these things


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice albert !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are some nice looking squirrels there, sitting next to that 10 inch skinning knife.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

We skin and clean every squirrel within minutes of kill, if possible. Then we put them on ice in the cooler. All that's left is to finish cutting them up and soaking for 12 hrs. YUMMMM...better than (RED ROBIN)
Our limit here is also 5 per day and with 2 guys that takes some good luck to achieve!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Yummmm.....I wish we had squirrels to hunt here. I have to travel out of state to hunt 'em.


 Utah has Squirrel's! ie; Rock squirrel's [Spermophilus variegatus] (ex. nw). Red squirrel's [Tamiasciurus hudsonicus] Uinta Ground squirrel's [Spermophilus armatus]. Townsend's Ground squirrel [Spermophilus townsendii].


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are some beautiful looking critters there. Our greys here on the farm are some real beauties too. They range from a blue grey to a smokey color. Good eatins !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if you find a fat one would it be fat albert


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey hey hey......


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice shootin Elad, and thanks for posting the pics. Do you soak your squirrel in salt water? I have been doing some experimenting with marinades, and Ive found that beer mixed with red wine vinegar, salt and seasonings cuts the marinateing time in half. In six hours the meat was nice and loose on the bone and after some time in the fryer the meat was falling off the bone. My next experiment is squirrel corn fritters.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I didnt understand the fat albert joke until I looked back at my post. LOL
I spelled it wrong its Abert LMAO.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a fat Abert


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that is a nice Abert.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I think some of them are on steroids. Not sure this guy would be very good eating though


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

maybe he was munching on hay hay hay lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Nice shootin Elad, and thanks for posting the pics. Do you soak your squirrel in salt water? I have been doing some experimenting with marinades, and Ive found that beer mixed with red wine vinegar, salt and seasonings cuts the marinateing time in half. In six hours the meat was nice and loose on the bone and after some time in the fryer the meat was falling off the bone. My next experiment is squirrel corn fritters.


 I read where this squirrel hunter the other day was cooking his bounty out on his 3rd floor patio with a tiger torch, burnt down 8 other apartments. Think it was in MI or Mich?


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

hassell said:


> I read where this squirrel hunter the other day was cooking his bounty out on his 3rd floor patio with a tiger torch, burnt down 8 other apartments. Think it was in MI or Mich?


Some anti-hunter will soon be saying ,we have to stop squirrel hunting as it causes apt.fires!!!
Hellbilly, let me know how those corn fritters turn out. I do soak mine overnight in salt water to get rid of any blood but have not marinaded them. I use salt and Pepper Medley on the cooking and like the taste so far better than any other things we have tried.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

California has banned outdoor charcoal grills. Wouldn't surprise me if someone else tried. Rick, haven't heard that one. SG, only in Ann Arbor.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> California has banned outdoor charcoal grills. Wouldn't surprise me if someone else tried. Rick, haven't heard that one. SG, only in Ann Arbor.....


 It was in Michigan a couple days ago, if I remembered how to paste it I would.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

bones44 said:


> California has banned outdoor charcoal grills. Wouldn't surprise me if someone else tried. Rick, haven't heard that one. SG, only in Ann Arbor.....


Is there anything CA wont ban?! It seems they just want everyone to be a vegan **** peta lovin panty waste! Sorry to all you outdoorsman from CA, theres plenty of room in NH for you, and we can grill, hunt with dogs, use lead shot and fishing weights, and on and on. Exactly when is CA supposed to break from the continent and sink? Yeah, I know I'm ranting but stuff like this gets me pretty miffed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Are you serious??!!! So I'd imagine smokers are outlawed also?? "GIVE ME MY CHARCOAL GRILL....OR GIVE ME DEATH"......if true...... that's just pitiful!!!.....what's next???......no cold beer?


Yes I am SG. I believe they were after gas grills too. Not sure if that one passed or not. I use charcoal too and while I don't mind using gas the whole smoker ordeal would kill me. LOL I'm looking at one at Sam's Club right now that is really sweet. I've been using an old converted refrigerator at my friends as of late but it's getting worn out. Hellbilly, California is screwing their residents over badly. Unfortunately it's not the out county people it's the tree huggers in the bigger cities that are pushing all this crap. Fitz will tell you all about that. My uncle moved from northern Ca. to Nevada after 40 years because of all the crap they were pulling on ranch owners in his area. He'd had enough.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> It was in Michigan a couple days ago, if I remembered how to paste it I would.


Haven't had time I'll look it up. I know lots of folks set their house on fire when turkey deep friers first came out. Still happens from time to time.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

1st of all, it wasn't a tiger torch. 2nd- Six of the apartments were only smoke damaged. 3rd- none were "completely" burned down. 4th- ONLY "outdoor" grills were banned (indoor charcoal grills are still OK!) and finally, none of it was really my fault!


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I've also noticed how everything in California gives you cancer, heck California gives you cancer in California. And I was just thinking, if you shoot a flying squirrel is that wing shooting or is that small game hunting?


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

That's all going to depend on the situation you're in when you pull the trigger. Are his feet touching anything solid? Yes? Definitely small game. No? Definitely wing shooting.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Nothing worth doing is easy. That is why squirrels are so attached to their skin. My bow is 75# draw weight and it is harder to pull back the skin on a squirrel. My favorite is Brunswick stew ala squirrel.


----------



## Yotebuster2120 (Nov 8, 2012)

What's your recipe for cookin em in a crock pot?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Yotebuster2120 said:


> What's your recipe for cookin em in a crock pot?


I put cut up potato, carrots, celery, garlic, and onion and put them at the bottom of the pot, and the meat cut into chunks on top. Add some sea salt and cracked pepper and dump half a beer over it and cook on low.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice, hunting squirrel has been one of my favorite hobbies for years. One of the most fun things to hunt IMO. I live by a swamp and hunt them almost every week. What gun/caliber is that in the first picture?

mmm squirrel


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a mexican hairless chihuahua


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Butter, garlic, and the souls of two mexicans....for a little spice.


----------

